# How much better is this list? Please distinguish between givens, musts, and prefers



## MrK1992 (Sep 26, 2012)

Givens:
*Doesn’t dress like a guy (eg there are only SOME females I've seen who dress like guys pretty much all the time. What guy would want their lady to buy shirts and shorts from the guy section anyways? Eg Collared south pole shirts)
*(This will be SO awkward to say) NO GUY BODY PARTS! (we’re talking about a woman here, not a hermaphrodite anyways)
*Attractive face without makeup, even slightly. 
*For her natural attractiveness to withstand the test of time. (I’ve seen a fair amount of average women between late 30s-even late 40s who are attractive for their age without makeup)
*Clean of diseases (I would NOT want to have sex with a woman with STDs or even more dreadful, HIV)
*ONLY exception for being arrested is assault (Of the MANY women I know, only two have had any arrests, one of them I don’t get along with)
*Not have a guy name (Names like Terry or Taylor I don’t mind, but I wouldn’t want to be with a woman with a normal guy name like Kevin or Matthew)
*NO hair where females normally don’t have hair (I have NEVER met any female of the few hundred that I have who have hair in places like face, chest, etc; if it’s in the nature to grow for them though, they have to shave it)
*Decent hygiene 
*Average quality at minimum teeth 
*ALL natural body (including face of course; NO implants or plastic surgery. Of ALL of couple to few hundred females that I personally know, none have had any of that)
Prefer: 
*for her to be born in 1991 (I always liked older women)
*For her to have average sized assets (if not, whatever)
*For her to be on her way to graduating college
though)
*For her to not have anything against the sports teams/fighters that I like if so, I can look past that)
*Blonde, brunette (open to any race, but my top two preferences)
*Not have a dry sense of humor. (Of the couple to few hundred people of the opposite gender I know, including one that I don't get along with, there are only about four people I know that would have a dry sense of humor. I can accommodate to this though.)
MUST:
*Like something that I have a passion ( eg sea life or reptiles; we have to have something major in common)
*not be anywhere above size 16
*not be drinking any more than a three shots/3 12 oz bottles at any gatherings
*NOT smoke
*not mind having have kids the year after I graduate college
*be between 1991-1993
*not have had sex with any more than three other guys in the past
*not be mean.
*not cheat
*never have been/not be a wh***
*not mind moving where I want ((Anywhere in South Oregon or CA within a half hour at the longest from the beach would be nice. However, I’d rate the city that I live in a 4.5/10, with 5 being average. Anywhere that I’d consider a five in South Oregon or CA with a low chance of crime or earthquakes, as well as other natural disasters, but the beach would be NICE, especially around Pismo)
*not mind getting married the year after I graduate college the Saturday before valentine's day 2018 at the monterey bay aquarium
*not be muscular because that looks ugly (tone, but not muscular like guys; nasty)
*Have a job making at least 20-30g G after the first five years (should have it AT LEAST half a year before I have a kid)
*be willing to do domestic duties (I’ll help too of course)
*Be willing to do something that I like with her (eg a small date involving kissing; it doesn’t always have to be somewhere else) if I do something that I DON’T like with her (eg watching a movie/listening to something that I don’t like with her)


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Sorry, how does this relate to addiction?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

FirstYearDown said:


> Sorry, how does this relate to addiction?


Addiction to lists? :scratchhead:

No, what this shows is more an addiction (if you can call it that) to nitpicking qualities one likes or does not like.


----------



## Benevolence (Oct 8, 2012)

I think I lost some brain cells reading that.


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

I think he should get a blow-up doll. That is the only way he can have a perfect woman.


----------



## Jane_Doe (Aug 9, 2012)

I was like, "born in 91" is an older woman? Then the toothpicks holding my decrepit born-in-1987-body fell apart and I blew away in the wind.


----------



## rjp1969 (Oct 18, 2012)

I think it's a fantastic list ... for anyone who wants to remain single for the rest of their lives.

In fact, for anyone who really likes that list, go for it. At least this way your genes won't be carried on into future generations


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Quite a shopping list you have there, OP, good luck with that.


----------



## moxy (Apr 2, 2012)

It seems like a rather arbitrary list of what you like. I don't think relationships work that way, though. You can find Miss Right On Paper, but have no real ability to make a relationship work at all.

How about, instead, you try to meet someone who you find attractive, who seems to share your morals and values, and who seems to be interested in making things work with you but also interested in her own life? That gets to the heart of your want list and doesn't seem like a big wall keeping you from a real relationship.

Just out of curiosity, why are you making such a list? And, what are you addicted to? A sense of control? Not being snarky; really asking.


----------

